# What do I do ?? fertilizer for overseeding problem!



## EdenMd (7 mo ago)

Was getting ready to overseed 23,000 sq feet of lawn. I was going to use regular fertilizer 30-0-10 Lesco and just read that using regular fertilizer can burn new grass (too much nitrogen). My soil analysis said not to use any phosphorus fertilizer because my soil has excessive levels. That was my reason for going with regular fertilizer. All the starter fertilizer I see has P as part of the make up. Can I just use the 30-0-10 at half the rate?? Is there a product with low nitrogen and zero P and acceptable K??? Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## EdenMd (7 mo ago)

Looked again at my fertilizer label and nowhere in simple terms does it give a percent of quick vs slow release. Under guarantee analysis it says total nitrogen 30% with an entry under that says urea nitrogen 30% with an asterisk that I think refers to a note at the bottom that says 4.50% urea nitrogen stabilised with Dicyandimide and 7.50% slow release urea nitrogen from polymer coated urea. Does this make sense to anyone as to what the ratio of slow to fast acting nitrogen this product contains??? I think it would help in understanding risk for damaging new grass seedlings. Thanks.


----------



## gatorguy146 (5 mo ago)

My advice is to not put down fertilizer at seeding if you are over seeding. Thought being, you want the new grass to have as much of a chance to "catch up" to the height of the existing grass. If you fertilize, the existing grass is going to start growing fast and will cast too much shade on the new seedlings.

In all honesty, you'll probably be fine either way but I think best practice would be to hold off on the fertilizer until after your new seed has sprouted and you've mowed at least once. Best of luck, my friend.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 4, 2021)

There's no fundamental difference between "regular" fertilizer and "starter" fertilizer. They just typically have different ratios of npk. The amount of nitrogen you put down can be controlled, regardless of type of fertilizer, by adjusting the amount of product you put down.

The fertilizer you have is fine, but gatorguy is right. You don't need to put anything down at the time of your overseed. After you've mowed the new grass a few times then use the fert you have.


----------

